# Verkaufe Battlefield 3 Standard Edition Neu und Ungeöffnet



## facopse (16. Juli 2012)

*Verkaufe Battlefield 3 Standard Edition Neu und Ungeöffnet*

Ich verkaufe, wie es der Titel bereits verrät, eine neue, ungeöffnete Standard Edition von BF3. 
Bei Interesse bitte mit realistischem Preisvorschlag bei mir via PM oder im Thread melden.


----------

